# Cruze Warranty



## Hango (Apr 25, 2017)

I just brought my 2013 Cruze LS to the dealer. The car has 62K milles. The issue is a check engine light, that we had the car looked at by 2 friends and both came up with code P0171, bank 1 system too lean. All of the posts here lead me to believe that it is a faulty PVC valve. THe Cruze posts also said that this was a warrantee issue. 
My dealer tells me that the PVC valve is not a warrantee item.
Any comments?
Thanks


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

PCV is not common on the 1.8L engine, but I suppose it could be.

The camshaft cover replacement is covered under powertrain warranty. If that is indeed what is causing the issue, ask them to double-check the powertrain warranty specifics.


----------



## brlcla (Mar 9, 2017)

Or it could just be a bad O2 sensor or an air leak around the MAF or weak fuel pump.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The PCV is a stand alone replaceable component on the 1.8 and is packaged with the hose as well.

Since it is a stand alone it is not covered under powertrain.

Part# 55556495 suggested retail $8.53.

Start by replacing that before getting too deep in other emission components........also, keep in mind that ANY vacuum leak can set that code so look at all the vacuum lines for any slight cracks.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> The PCV is a stand alone replaceable component on the 1.8 and is packaged with the hose as well.


And on the LT/LTZ with the 1.4T engine, it's part of the camshaft cover. That explains the difference in warranty. It's not the valve, it's what it's part of.


----------

